# NEED HELP (off topic but help please)



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok we found a dead dog on the side of the road and i have to call animal control to see if they can pick it up.

But the thing i need help with is whats there number? I cant find it in the phone book. I need it for Vista/oceanside, California.

So is there any were else i can look?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Did you try INFORMATION? Yellow Pages??? City organizations in the phone book? Your parents??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oceanside City of: Animal Control - 1.4 miles NE - Oceanside, 92054 - (760) 757-4357

Animal Control: Carlsbad - 7.9 miles SE - 2481 Palomar Airport Rd, Carlsbad, 92011 - (760) 438-2312

North County Humane Society & SPCA / Oceanside Humane Society
2905 San Luis Rey Road
oceanside, California 92054
Phone: 760-757-4357
Fax: 760-757-3547
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.nchumane.org/

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

mr squeaks i looked in the yellow pages but im not very good at using them...
and my dad just told me to call animal control

Thank you for your help terry i will call them asap


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's a shame that you had to find the dog like that.  That's so sad. I hope animal control is able to take care of it.


----------

